
Crowdfunding for accredited investors - naveen99
https://investorjunkie.com/50171/crowdstreet-review/
======
naveen99
[https://letstalkpayments.com/](https://letstalkpayments.com/)

[https://www.fnex.com](https://www.fnex.com)

Yc funded RealCrowd:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8397056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8397056)

